# Das Elend: Kein OS genügt...

## Shapeshifter

Hi,

wen meine Meinung nicht interessiert, braucht nicht weiter zu lesen, denn dieser Text ist wohl nur eine Art Trauer-Ode, an die chancenlosigkeit heutiger linuxdistros auf dem Desktop-Bereich. Leider!

Ich habe nun schon seit mehreren Jahren immer wieder verschiedene Linuxdistros probiert, von Mandrake zu Gentoo, Debian und Ubuntu, und anderen kleinen Expeditionen, aber niemals konnte ich mich wohl fühlen. Und das ist äusserts ärgerlich. Kein Linux konnte, nach stunden- und tagelangem installieren und konfigurieren ein vernünftiges Umfeld bieten. Fürchterlich, denn so lande ich immer wieder enttäuscht und entkräftet bei dem "guten" alten Windows XP, bei dem ich wie üblich nach tagen, wochen oder monaten misteriöse Probleme bekomme, von denen wohl jeder Windows benutzer Bände erzählen kann, und weshalb ich zum Beispiel auch heute Abend mal wieder auf die Suche nach der richtigen Distro, auf die Suche nach der nötigen Software gehe. Aber heute gebe ich wohl schon vor der Installation auf, denn es gibt einfach die nötige Software unter Linux nicht, die ich benötige. Ich benutze den PC für's surfen, musikhören, filme schauen und chatten. Somit habe ich also keine wirklich grosse Ansprüche an das System. Dennoch, keine Software kann diese unter Linux ersetzen:

Trillian:

Ich habe gaim versucht, kopete, und etwa 6 andere messenger, aber schon in der kostenlosen basic version ist trillian einfach um _Welten_ besser. Irgendetwas gibt es einfach immer an diesen ganzen clients auszusetzen. Ich habe am Ende dieses Posts ein paar screenshots eingefügt, davon, was ich meine. Die Contact list kann nirgends so schmal gemacht werden, wie in Trillian. Kein Skin ist je so clean. Kein Messenger hat so viele _nützliche_ features, keine so gute Logging-Funktion, keine so saubere und platzsparende Oberfläche, usw...

J.R. Mediacenter:

Ob rhythmbox, amarok, JuK, xine oder xmms, oder wie sie alle heissen, kein Programm hat das Potential von diesem guten Stück Windows software. Die tagging features, die Einfachheit der Oberfläche und die übrigen features machen diese software beinahe perfekt... (Songbird ist meine grosse Hoffnung - atm noch extrem unstabil und auch featurearm im Vergleich)

Xplorer^2:

Es gibt keinen wirklich guten Filebrowser unter Linux... (Oho, der super linux g33k braucht sowieso keine GUI und macht alles mit der shell -.-)

Abgesehen von diesen drei wichtigen Programmen, und sie sind absolut die wichtigsten, da sie _immer_ laufen, verwende ich opera als browser, und thunderbird als mail client. Schön, dass es diese auch für Linux gibt. Allerdings kommen zu diesen fehlenden Programmen noch eine Reihe anderer nervtöndender Dinge:

Codecs:

Es stinkt einfach, die ganzen mp3, wma, und anderen codecs runterladen zu müssen. Wenn ich Windows neu aufsetze installier ich einmal ein codec pack und es _funktioniert_, was unter Linux einfach nicht der fall ist. Es ist ja schön und gut, dass Distros wie zum Beispiel Ubuntu wert drauf legen, dass nur offene Software mitgeliefert wird, aber was nützt ein Player ohne Codec, und dass mp3 immernoch das üblichste Format ist, kann einfach nicht geleugnet werden.

Dual head und Grafik:

Ich hab eine ATI Radeon 9600, und komme damit unter XP auch nach 3 Jahren noch gut klar mit aufwändigen Programmen. Ich verwende 2 Bildschirme, einen 21"er und einen 19"er, beides CRT, und ich _brauche_ diesen Luxus. Dazu brauche ich auf jedem Bildschirm eine zugehörige Taskleiste, wofür ich UltraMon verwende, und das klappt super, ganz im Gegenteil zu Xinerama und konsorten, die man mühsam und kompliziert konfigurieren muss, was mir zum beispiel unter Kubuntu nicht gelungen ist, egal ob über die Menus oder über die conf. So oder so konnte ich die Monitore nicht richtig anordnen. Hauptbildschirm, 21", rechts, 1600x1200 und Zweitbildschirm, 19", links, 1360x1024. Keine Chance, den zweiten Monitor versetze es immer nach rechts, auch wenn er links sein sollte und ich -1360 als Anfangspunkt der Fläche angegeben hatte. Zwecklos. Auch gute Dinge, wie zum Beispiel automatische Desktop-bereich-Abgernzung sind natürlich nicht vorhanden (siehe Trillian im J.R.M.C.-Screeny, maximieren von J.R.M.C geht nur bis zur contact list. Auch jedes andere Programm maximiert nur bis dahin). Mal abgesehen davon, wie mies die Grafik eh unterstützt ist: Frustrierend.

Peripherie:

Ebenfalls hoffnungslos. Drucker mit Scanner und Kartenleser, iMon remote, Multimedia keyboard, Psion... Auch mit grossem Aufwand, den ich durchaus in Kauf nehmen, stundenlanges recherchieren und installieren, ist es nicht möglich, das gesamte System in Stand zu setzen.

Im Ernst. So viele Linux distros möchten die Desktop funktionalität erhöhen, und phantastische Oberflächen, gute Usability und viel Innovation sind auch zu erkennen. Aber solange auch die beste Linux software immernoch so eine jämmerliche Funktionalität bietet, und anscheinend auch zu wenig Projekte vorhanden sind, ist es einfach hoffnungslos _für mich_. Dieser Beitrag soll kein Angriff auf die tapferen Linux Entwickler sein, denn ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es nicht einfach ist, open source entwickler zu sein, da es hauptberuflich nur selten möglich ist. Und so muss ich weiter mit diesem unstabilen, nervigen Betriebsystem leben. Windows XP, SP1, denn SP2 hat die Welt noch schwärzer gemacht. Es hielt 2 Wochen, bis ich mich gezwungen sah, das System neu aufzusetzen... -.- So oder so, es ist einfach nur schade. Denn mir fehlt es nicht an ehrgeiz, lange und mit viel Recherche das System zu bauen, aber leider kann ich nicht auch noch selbst die Programme schreiben. Über stundenlanges konfigurieren komme ich einfach leider nicht hinaus...

Was soll ich machen? Vista wird noch ein viel grösserer Klotz an unsauberer Arbeit, eine noch grössere Ressourcen-Schleuder, und XP ist für mich ein Flickwerk. Aber eine muss ich sagen. XP, frisch installiert, ist ein jämmerliches Ding, aber wenigstens, und das unterscheidet Windows von Linux, kann ich es mit etwas Arbeit so verändern, dass es wirklich angenehm wird: UltraMon, CPU-Idle, StyleXP zum Ersten, Trillian, J.R.M.C., Opera und Thunderbird zum Zweiten, ein Updatepack von Winboard und die Codecs zum Dritten, und fertig ist der vollfunktionale PC. 

 :Sad: 

Wieso gibt es selbst für diese niedrigen Ansprüche, Musik, Film, und Internet keine gute Software. Schade. Wirklich zu schade. Gerne würde ich von euch wissen, inwieweit ihr Linux als Multimedia- Surf- und Alltags-OS benutzt, und wie ihr mit den von mir beschriebenen Mankos klar kommt. Vielleicht fällt auch auf, dass ich nicht gerade die Berühmteste Software verwende (was der Reihe nach wohl ICQ/MSN, iTunes, Explorer, Firefox/IE, Outlook usw.) wären. Aber diese unbekannte Dinge haben es einfach in sich! Gibt es vielleicht auch Distros, die auf multimedialität spezialisiert sind? Ich hatte nach kurzem Rumgucken nur Distros gefunden, die für HTPCs gemacht waren. Gewünscht wäre natürlich eifnach ein bisschen Proprietärer Inhalt, wie z.b. integrierte ATI-Treiber und Codecs...

Zu Trillian, und was ich mit Oberfläche/Features meine, wobei die Optionen und all die Guten Dinge wie zum Beispiel gute Logs nicht dabei sind:

http://img102.imageshack.us/img102/6273/trillianshot117tt.jpg

Zu J.R.M.C.:

http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/9570/mctrillianshot107yd.jpg

Zum ganzen Dual head Ding:

http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/5719/xpshot109dz.jpg

Gruss,

Shapeshifter

----------

## Finswimmer

Okay, das ist eine Einstellung/Ansicht, die du gut erklärt hast.

Meiner Meinung bist du da ein bisschen "festgefahren". Du willst die Windows Programme genauso unter Linux haben.

Dass es das nicht gibt ist klar...

Ich nutze Gentoo nur zu Folgendem:

Chatten (Msn, Icq)

DVB

Brennen von Digi Fotos

Drucken

Scannen

Hier meine Favoriten:

Mercury: www.mercury.to --> Java-basiert, gibt es für alle gängigen OSes. Nimm die neueste Beta Version aus dem Forum.

Licq: ist im Potrage

DVB: Kaffeine

Brennen: K3b

Drucken: Cups mit 3 HPs 870, 990, 7350

Scannen: Epson Scanner mit Sane.

Licq speichert wunderschön mit einem Timestamp - Nutzer: Text

Öffnet/Sucht man mit einem Editor.

Mercury kann sogar wahlweise als XML Datei speichern.

Resize von Licq geht auf eine Breite von weniger als 90 Pixel.

Zum Mediacenter kann ich dir nichts sagen:

Xmms für Mp3s

Mplayer über Konsole *duck* für den Rest. Perfekt in dem Sinne: Spielt alles ab, was geht: Images (.bin, .iso) wma wmv avi dixv xvid

Bei Gentoo über win32codecs und xvid per USE Flag einfach zu konfigurieren.

Ich musste mich zu Anfangs auch umstellen, aber nun will ich Linux nicht mehr missen.

Zu dem Rest kann ich dir nichts sagen, denn ich nutze es nicht.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir eine kleine Anregung geben, wie ich mein System benutze, und damit vollkommen zufrieden bin.

Mein Tipp: Beiss dich durch, Linux verändert sich wahnsinnig schnell.

Vergleiche nicht direkt mit Windows. 

Wenn du Programme suchst, frag hier im Forum nach. Keiner wird dich hauen.  :Wink: 

Sag, welche Ansprüche du hast, und du wirst sehen, es kommen viele Vorschläge.

Also...

Ich hoffe du bleibst, trotz dieser Erfahrung bei Linux. (Oder gerade wegen den Erfahrungen mit Windows ein Wechsel für immer?)

Tobi

----------

## root_tux_linux

Trillian:

J.R. Mediacenter:

Xplorer^2:

Wine!

Crossover!

Codecs:

win32codecs installieren und gut ist!

Dual head und Grafik:

Dualhead funktioniert doch tadellos...

Peripherie:

Tja, welche Modelle sind den das? Wieso kaufst du keine Hardware die Linux kompatibel ist?  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

```
# USE="mad asf win32codecs" emerge xine-lib && USE="xine" emerge amarok
```

leichter gehts net  :Wink: 

Du musst nichtmal selbst die Codecs runterladen...

Wegen Trillian und Platzersparnis:

Leg das Dingens auf nen eigenen Desktop (mach ich hier meistens auch, dass ich Mail + Surfen auf nem anderen Desktop mach wie Office, Proggen, Multimedia) und du kannst es so groß ziehen oder was auch immer. Dann kannste auch auf deinem "Arbeits" Desktop die Fenster so groß machen wiede willst  :Wink: 

Außerdem: 

Vllt gefällt dir das!

Explorer^2:

So weit ich das seh wär da ideal mal den krusader zu versuchen. der hat auch dieses zweigeteilte Fenster. Und kann noch DEUTLICH mehr. Integrierte Dokumentenvorschau für ALLES! Also Textdateien, Videos, Musik, Kalkulations-Tabelle, Text-Dokument, undundundundund...

Zudem Shortcuts für schnelles kopieren, löschen, Konsole, ...

Beherrscht den "Blick" in Zip-Dateien.

Außerdem sind KDE`s KIO-Slaves sowieso unschlagbar  :Razz: 

Videos gucken -> kaffeine!

Mal schaun ob mir noch was einfällt  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Thargor

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich Windows neu aufsetze installier ich einmal ein codec pack und es _funktioniert_, was unter Linux einfach nicht der fall ist.

 

Ohen viel schreiben zu wollen:

Linux != Windows

Hab ich gestern zufällig gefunden, und ict meiner Meinung nach wirklich lesenswert.

Weil der Autor hat wirklich Recht:

Die Frage ist, willst du Linux, so wie es ist, wenn du nach einer für dich geeigneten Distribution suchst, oder willst du bloß weg von Windows, willst du ein Windows ohne Würmer, Trojaner, etc.

Wenn ersteres zutrifft: Dann viel Spaß noch.

Für zweiteres: Installier lieber wieder Windows und versuch es frei von oben genanntem zu halten. Das geht auch.

----------

## l3u

Linux != Windows <--- saucooler Artikel :-)

@Shapeshifter: Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, nen Weblog anzulegen? *ggg* nichts für ungut ;-)

----------

## Freiburg

Linux != Windows ist eine der besten Zusammenfassungen des ganzen die ich jemals gelesen habe. 

Im allgemeinen bestehen leider bestehen einige unklarheiten was Linux ist, nicht um sonst gibt es ab und zu mal die Frage hier im Forum was für ein Support das eigentlich ist...

----------

## Lenz

Bis auf den kleinen Ausrutscher

 *Quote:*   

> Linux ist frei im Sinne von Freibier.

 

ein wirklich guter Aufsatz zu dem Thema.

----------

## Shapeshifter

Danke für die vielen Antworten,

In dem Text da geht es aber grösstenteils um das Betriebsystem an sich, und ich habe kaum Linux an sich kritisiert, abgesehen davon, dass das Installieren und Konfigurieren Ewigkeiten dauern kann, wenn man sich nicht auskennt, was ich aber absolut in Kauf nehme. Mir geht es nicht um mehr Benutzerfreundlichkeit, oder grössere Ähnlichkeit zu Windows.

Es geht mir um die Software, nicht um die Platform, und es gibt schliesslich Software, die unter Linux, wie unter Windows genau dieselbe ist. Opera, die Mozilla Suite, OpenOffice, usw... Ich halte das Betriebsystem Linux eindeutig für besser, und in keinem Punkt würde ich irgendeiner Eigenschaft von Windows den Vorzug geben, auch wenn ich mich neu einarbeiten muss, und anfangs viel Mühe habe. Schade ist nur, dass die von mir bevorzugte _Software_ oft nicht cross platform ist. Wie ich bereits sagte, mein Windows hat kaum mehr Ähnlichkeit mit einem "normalen" Windows, da ich ein explorer replacement verwende, öfters auch auf der Suche nach einem shell replacement war (bblean ist geil) und ich kaum eine angestammte Microsoft-Komponente verwende (JRMC, Trillian, Opera, Thunderbird, VLC, OpenOffice, Xplorer^2 usw.), womit Windows bei mir einfach nur noch als Platform für eben diese gute Software dient.

Also zusammengefasst möchte ich sagen, dass es für mich in dieser Diskussion nicht um Windows <--> Linux geht, sondern um gute Software, unabhängig davon, auf welcher Platform sie läuft, und das ich es eifnach bedauere, dass die Vielfalt und Funktionalität in eben _diesem_ Sektor, der mir so wichtig ist, Messenger und Medien-Libary, nicht besonders hoch ist, im Vergleich zu Software, die unglücklicherweise nur unter Windows läuft.

@root_tux_linux:

Wine hatte ich schon ausgiebig getestet. Eine feine Sache an sich, aber leider laufen JRMC und Trillian nicht darauf  :Sad: 

Trillian startet nicht: http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/7499/vmwaredebian26etchtrillianbugg.jpg

JRMC sieht echt übel aus und crasht oft: http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/9602/vmwaredebian26etchmcworking5se.jpg

Aber ich halte sowieso nicht allzu viel von Emulation im Alltag, und hatte auch nicht grössere Erwartungen...

Was die Peripherie angeht:

Das meiste davon hatte ich schon bevor ich begann, mich mit Linux zu beschäftigen. Wenn ich mich wieder an Linux versuche, werde ich mich im Forum melden, und nach Möglichkeiten suchen...

@ Finswimmer:

Da ich nicht nur MSN / ICQ verwende, sondern auch Y! und IRC, möchte ich nicht für jedes Protokoll einen anderen Messenger benutzen müssen, und ich bin einfach beeindruckt, auf wie wenig Raum alles in Trillian Platz findet.

Zu Mplayer: Es geht mir nicht nur um das Abspielen aller Medien, sondern auch um die hochpotente Libary in JRMC. Auch unter Windows war ich jahrelang unzufrieden mit Winamp, Mediamonkey, usw, bis ich auf JRMC gestossen bin, das einfach als Stück Software alles andere hinter sich lässt. Ich hab eine Menge Musik in verschiedenen Formaten, über mp3, wmv, ogg und flac, und alles lässt sich abspielen, taggen und restrukturieren. Ich wiederhole: All dies hat nichts mit der Frage Linux oder Windows zu tun!

@franzf:

All diese Dinge unterstüzt Xplorer^2 ebenfalls, also Preview aller Formate. Was ich für die Usability zum Beispiel auch extrem vorteilhaft finde, ist das kleine aber feine feature - Der Entwickler wird sich etwas dabei gedacht haben - dass man z.B. mit einem Doppelclick in den Leerraum in den parent ordner kommt. Das mit dem eigenen Desktop für Messenger ist prinzipiell eine gute Idee, aber - und da bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob man das nicht ändern kann - bleiben doch die Taskleisten-Felder von allen Fenstern auf allen Arbeitsflächen sichtbar, was ich blödsinnig finde, weil das ja gerade dem Sinn mehrerer Arbeitsflächen widerspricht. Oder kann man das ändern? Abgesehen davon habe ich ja 2 Bildschirme und möchte diesen Vorteil nutzen. Ich habe immer Messenger und Player auf dem "kleinen" Monitor, so dass man die contact list immer sieht, damit ich seh, wenn vielleicht jemand on ist, von dem ich irgendwas will (pop-up meldungen finde ich btw nervig).

@Thargor:

Um Würmer usw mache ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen. Kaspersky macht das toll. Ich möchte eher wechseln, weil mir gewisse features am Betriebsystem Linux selbt (eben abgesehen von der Software) besser gefallen, und v.a. weil mich die dauernde Konfrontation mit nervigen MS-Dummheiten nervt.  :Wink:  Um nur ein paar aufzuzählen: Dämliches Update-System, das völlig unverständlich und langsam ist (verwende eh nur noch winboard-packete), dämliche Shell (File-browser ist schon durch xplorer^2 ersetzt, Taskleiste durch UltraMon verbesser), dämliche Tips, unnütze features, und überhaupt ein System das nur Kopfschmerzen bereitet. Daneben noch die Probleme, die halt einfach irgendwann auftauchen. Ich bin stolz darauf, dass meine vorletzte Windows-Installation etwa 14 Monate gehalten hat. Die letzte allerdings hielt nur 2 (dank SP2)...

@Libby:

Wer würde den blog schon lesen...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

---

Nun, wahrscheinlich verstehen einige nicht, was mich nervt, und beharren darauf, dass ich doch bei Windows bleiben soll, wenn es mir nicht passt, aber ich danke euch trotzdem, denn ein wenig Motivation habe ich doch zurück gewonnen, mich mal wieder damit zu befassen. Die letzte grosse Demotivation war für mich, dass ich es einfach auch nach tagelangem Probieren nicht schaffte, Xgl/Compiz unter Ubuntu zum laufen zu bringen. Die probleme, die ich hatte, waren keine Einzefälle, aber auch bei den anderen kam keine Lösung zu stande. Pech. Das war vor 3 Monaten oder so. Wäre vielleicht mal wieder einen Versuch wert, diesmal unter Gentoo. A propos gentoo, ich hatte es schon etwa 3 mal "von Hand" installiert, was an sich ganz lehrreich war, aber insofern fand ich es ziemlich nervig, dass der Live-CD installer auch bei mir nicht funktionierte. Gentoo immer von Hand zu installieren kann man sich doch eigentlich nach dem 3. Mal schon echt mal sparen, oder nicht?

Was übrigens auch noch eine Sache ist, die mich davon abhält, zu Linux zu wechseln, ist die aufwändige Migration. 720GB an Harddisks von NTFS zu ext-3 oder so zu konvertieren, und dabei die Daten zu erhalten, ist doch eine mühsame Angelegenheit. Dazu kommen log's, doc's und ganze Archive, die auf Windows, bez. auf die Windows-spzeifischen Software abgestimmt sind.

Naja, bla yadda yadda, ich werde es mal wieder versuchen, wenn ich etwas freie Zeit habe... 

Thx!

Shapeshifter

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Shapeshifter wrote:*   

> ...aber ich danke euch trotzdem, denn ein wenig Motivation habe ich doch zurück gewonnen, mich mal wieder damit zu befassen...

 

Das ist schön. Und um deine Motivation nochmals ein klein wenig zu steigern hier ein Screenshot der mein Kopete zeigt: http://www.nachtnebelnelken.de/kopete.png.

Anzumerken ist dabei das ich nur eines der Themes nutze die Kopete mitbringt und auch noch eine relativ große Schrift einsetze. Die Icons links im Kopete-Fenster kann man abstellen, die Schriftgrösse weiter runtersetzen und so weiter. Meine Konfiguration ist in wenigen Minuten erstellt und benötigt keine zusätzlichen Downloads oder Einstellungen die nicht mit Hilfe der GUI einzustellen sind.

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Shapeshifter wrote:*   

> Danke für die vielen Antworten,
> 
> @root_tux_linux:
> 
> Wine hatte ich schon ausgiebig getestet. Eine feine Sache an sich, aber leider laufen JRMC und Trillian nicht darauf 
> ...

 

Stimmt definitiv nicht!

JR Media Center lauft und sogar stabil!

XPlorer^2 lauft und auch stabil!

Trillian v 3.1 lauft und auch stabil! (trillian braucht relativ lange bis es gestartet ist)

Hier guckst du habs extra für dich mit Wine 0.9.16 getestet

http://www.2blabla.ch/stuff/all.png

Edit: Wine lauft default mässig!!!

----------

## Shapeshifter

ok...   :Shocked: 

Aber, hm, wieso ging das dann bei mir nicht? Ist das MC 11? Und spinnt bei dir Trillian nicht rum so wie auf meinem Screenshot? Ich hab da etwa 3 Minuten gewartet und es geschah nichts anderes als dass der splashscreen immer wieder runterrutschte... Und du siehst ja auch die Grafikfehler bei mir in MC, die Fragezeichen bei den rating stars, diese senkrechten striche usw...

Ziemlich geil...

Also ich hab das unter Debian 2.6 etch versucht, allerdings auf VMWare unter XP, aber ich denke das sollte ja keinen Unterschied machen. Hm...   :Confused: 

edit: Da fällt mir ein, um MC mit wine zu installieren, brauchte man den IE, und den hab ich mit irgendso nem script installiert gehabt. Anschliessend sah MC erst mal so aus: http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/4414/mcdimport3au.jpg Also alle Schriften waren nicht zu sehen und überhaupt war alles extrem gestaucht. Weiss aber nciht mehr wie ich es löste. Vielleicht gingen all die DInge nicht, weil irgendwas mit de IE installation und seinen Komponenten schief gelaufen war...

----------

## l3u

Man möge mich rügen, aber wenn man lieber Windose-Programme als Linux-Programme benutzt ... wäre es dann nicht sinnvoller, Windose zu benutzen statt Windose-Programme mit wine unter Linux laufen zu lassen?!

----------

## Shapeshifter

Dumm nur, dass eben diese Windows Programme einfach mehr bieten, als Vergelichbares unter Linux, wobei das Betriebsystem Windows im Vergleich zu Linux schlecht dasteht. Wie ich schon sagte. Diese Programme - und ich wiederhole: Die Software hängt nicht vom OS ab - sind auch unter Linux gut zu haben. Ich finde es nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt, dass du Software, die es nur unter Windows gibt, scheinbar verurteilst, nur weil man sie unter Linux emulieren muss...

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Shapeshifter wrote:*   

> ok...  
> 
> Aber, hm, wieso ging das dann bei mir nicht? Ist das MC 11? Und spinnt bei dir Trillian nicht rum so wie auf meinem Screenshot? Ich hab da etwa 3 Minuten gewartet und es geschah nichts anderes als dass der splashscreen immer wieder runterrutschte... Und du siehst ja auch die Grafikfehler bei mir in MC, die Fragezeichen bei den rating stars, diese senkrechten striche usw...
> 
> Ziemlich geil...
> ...

 

Bevor ichs getestet hab, hab ich mv .wine wine.bak gemacht, dann neues .wine erzeugt  :Wink: 

Also ich hab den IE nicht installiert das JRMC ist das neuste auf der HP  :Smile: 

Das einzige was JRMC wollte war Mozilla ActivX Control den es auch automatisch gezogen hat und installiert...

Dann wollte es noch die neuste DirectX version und ein paar DLL's  :Smile: 

DirectX und die DLLS hab ich ihm dann nicht gegeben  :Wink: 

Trillian lauft normal bis der Splashscreen weg ist vergeht so ich schätzemal 30 - 40 sekunden dannach funktioniert es...

Hab aber kein Quicktime installiert weil ich das nicht noch runterladen wollte ^^

----------

## Freiburg

 *Shapeshifter wrote:*   

> ok...  
> 
> Also ich hab das unter Debian 2.6 etch

 

...

----------

## Shapeshifter

Hm. Ich werd mal gentoo auf ner freien partition aufsetzen und mal sehn...

Quicktime benutz ich btw auch unter windows nicht weil ichs nicht brauche...

----------

## franzf

Es tut sich bei diesen beliebten Programmen (amarok, gaim, ...) oft sehr viel.

Ich weiß nicht welche Version die letzte war (auf deinem Debian) aber amarok 1.4 rockt nur noch.

Der spielt auch alles an Files was mir so in die Finger kommt.

Tagging klappt bestens!

Playlisten werden sowieso dynamisch gehandelt. Auch gibt es das Feature "Lieblings-Stücke, Zufällig, ...", kannst das alles auch auf cds brennen.

Außredem gibt es seit kurzem die Möglichkeit die Ordner nach Genre->Interpret->... usw (auch einstellbar) zu ordnen (sprich files verschieben).

Ich geb zu, das JRMC schaut lecker aus, ich würds für Win-Nutzer empfehlen, da es doch recht ähnlich zu amarok ist und besser als diese WIN-Amp. Aber bei einem Preis von 40¤... Da streuben sich mir die Nacken-Haare...

Aber wenn du schon ne Lizenz hast versteh ich auch warum du das weiternutzen willst...

Da Debain immer SEHR alte Pakete anbietet nehm ich an dass sich diese Probleme mit einer neueren Wine-Version wahrscheinlich nicht ergeben.

Also mal testen  :Wink: 

Wegen der Formatierungssachen:

Linux kann ohne Probleme FAT lesen und schreiben  :Wink: 

NTFS-captive gibbet auch (ist aber scheinbar langsamer, kannich nix zu sagen...)

Und am besten: es gibt für Windows ext2(3)-Treiber!

Einfach mal das Orakel befragen  :Wink: 

Am besten lad mal sowas wie Kanotix und teste die Software aus.

Kanotix hat auch klik integriert. Da kannste einfach mit z.B. klik:/amarok im Konqui amarok installieren (mit User- und nicht mit Admin-Rechten)

So kannste einfach alles an Software, was du probieren willst, antesten ohne gleich ein Gentoo oder sonstwas zu installieren.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Shapeshifter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ Finswimmer:
> 
> Da ich nicht nur MSN / ICQ verwende, sondern auch Y! und IRC, möchte ich nicht für jedes Protokoll einen anderen Messenger benutzen müssen, und ich bin einfach beeindruckt, auf wie wenig Raum alles in Trillian Platz findet.
> ...

 

Da wollte ich auch noch was sagen  :Smile: 

Neuste Kopete unterstüzt Yahoo, AIM, Icq, MSN, Jabber, IRC, Gadu-Gadu, Testbed?, GroupWise und SMS  :Smile:  Desweiteren funktioniert die Webcam  :Wink: 

Zum Explorer... Guck dir den mal an Brutal File Manager http://www.forchheimer.se/bfm/  *joke am rande*

----------

## wuschel

 *Shapeshifter wrote:*   

> A propos gentoo, ich hatte es schon etwa 3 mal "von Hand" installiert, was an sich ganz lehrreich war, aber insofern fand ich es ziemlich nervig, dass der Live-CD installer auch bei mir nicht funktionierte. Gentoo immer von Hand zu installieren kann man sich doch eigentlich nach dem 3. Mal schon echt mal sparen, oder nicht? 

 Hier bietet sich ein einfaches Backup des einmal vernünftig installierten Systems an. Gibt ja dazu genug Möglichkeiten:  cp, tar, dd, usw.

Vor allem vor größeren Updates bzw. Installationen, die viele configs verstellen könnten, sind die paar Minuten für z.B. einen 

```
cd /

tar czpf backup.tgz / -X ausnahmeliste.lst
```

immer gut investiert. Mach ich mittlerweile vor jedem größeren world-Update.

 *Shapeshifter wrote:*   

> Was übrigens auch noch eine Sache ist, die mich davon abhält, zu Linux zu wechseln, ist die aufwändige Migration. 720GB an Harddisks von NTFS zu ext-3 oder so zu konvertieren, und dabei die Daten zu erhalten, ist doch eine mühsame Angelegenheit. Dazu kommen log's, doc's und ganze Archive, die auf Windows, bez. auf die Windows-spzeifischen Software abgestimmt sind.

 

Verstehe ich dich jetzt falsch, oder meinst du damit das reine umkopieren auf eine Linux-Partition? Das ist doch "nur" ein cp, auch wenn er womöglich lange dauert. Aber wofür ist die Nacht denn da?  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Na? Wozu denn die GANZE Festplatte konvertieren?

Einfach ein paar Partitionen für Linux erstellen und gut ist...

Auf die Daten, die sich auf NTFS-Partitionen befinden, kann man auch so zugreifen (leider nur lesend) und es müssen ja wohl nicht unbedingt ALLE Daten unter Linux zur verfügung stehen (schreibend), oder?

----------

## Shapeshifter

Was die Partitionen angeht, so ist da zum Beispiel eine Partition für Musik, und da kommt ja hin und wieder auch was dazu, und somit müsste die Partition schon beschreibbar sein. Allerdings weiss ich schon von der NTFS-Schreibfähigkeit unter Linux, aber ich hab die Sache noch nicht getestet. Es wäre auch egal, wenn es nciht so schnell wäre. Aber wegen der Konversion von so viel Daten, und dass man die von einer NTFS, zu einer Linuxpartition verschieben könnte (@wuschel), es würde bedeuten, dass ich entweder ein Skript schreiben müsste, das immer einen Teil der Daten auf eine andere Partition verschieben würde, dann den frei gewordenen Space reformatieren, die Daten dann dort hin schreiben, und das solange, bis der ganze Platz konvertiert ist, oder halt ohne Script - eher wahrscheinlich - daneben sitzen und das in mühsamer Arbeit zusammenfädeln...

----------

## misterjack

 *Shapeshifter wrote:*   

> (verwende eh nur noch winboard-packete)

 

-> www.packet.de.gg

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> und ein paar DLL's 

 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> KDE`s KIO-Slaves

 

 *Shapeshifter wrote:*   

> log's, doc's und ganze Archive

 

-> www.deppenapostroph.de

Nix für ungut. @Shapeshifter: zwecks deinen NTFS Partitionen schau dir mal das an: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/MS_Dateisysteme_mounten#NTFS

Zum anderen: Ja du hast deine Lieblingsprogramme, die es unter Linux gibt. Wenn du Linux benutzen möchtest, musst du dich halt mit den Programmen abfinden, Linux ist immer noch != Windows und das trifft auch auf die Anwendungen zu. Musste ich auch und mittlerweile habe ich mich so sehr dran gewöhnt, dass ich meine alten "Favoriten" gar nicht mehr benutzen möchte. Dir steht aber immer noch die Möglichkeit offen, die Entwickler deiner Lieblingstools anzuhauen, ihre Software auf Linux zu konvertieren, oder die Entwickler von ähnlichen Linuxprogs Vorschläge für Features mitzugeben.

PS: mir fehlt die Winamp Medien-Bibliothek, die ist durch nix zu schlagen, na und?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Felix.Schwarz

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Bis auf den kleinen Ausrutscher
> 
>  *Quote:*   Linux ist frei im Sinne von Freibier. 
> 
> ein wirklich guter Aufsatz zu dem Thema.

 

Bitte den Kontext beachten:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Aber Linux würde so viel etablierter!", schreit der Anfänger.
> 
> Das könnte sein. Aber wie viele Linux-Entwickler würden profitieren, wenn Linux etablierter würde? Linux ist frei im Sinne von Freibier. Keiner der Leute, die Linux erschaffen haben, profitiert davon, dass es eine größere Benutzerzahl hat. Keiner der Leute in den Linuxforen profitiert davon, dass Linux eine größere Benutzerzahl hat. Linux' Ziel ist nicht "eine große Benutzerzahl zu bekommen" - das ist das Ziel proprietärer Software. 
> ...

 

In diesem Kontext stimmt die Aussage, den Linux (iSv Apache, Linux-Kernel, Linux-Distributionen) ist in aller Regel kostenlos erhältlich. Dass man dafür auch Geld nehmen kann, die kostenlose Verfügbarkeit ein Nebenprodukt ist und die Freiheit das Wesentliche ist, stimmt zwar, ist im obigen Kontext aber nicht die Kernaussage.

fs

fs

----------

## Felix.Schwarz

 *Shapeshifter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In dem Text da geht es aber grösstenteils um das Betriebsystem an sich,
> 
> 

 

Nein:

 *Artikel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im folgenden Artikel, verwende ich nur den Oberbegriff "Linux", obwohl ich mich auf das GNU/Linux Betriebssystem und verschiedene FOSS Projekte beziehe. Es liest sich einfach besser...
> 
> 

 

fs

----------

## Martux

Hallo zusammen. Meine erste Reaktion auf diesen Thread war: "Oh nein, nicht schon wieder ein frustrierter Windows-Freak, der keine Lust hat umzudenken und was neues zu lernen".

Zum Glück habe ich dann erst mal den exzellenten Artikel gelesen, dem ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen kann.Desweiteren finde ich es super-cool, das dieser Thread kein newbie-bashing oder flamewar geworden ist.

Zum Thema: Auch ich benutze meinen Rechner "nur" für Audio/Video, Office, Internet, brennen, etc. Ein typisches Desktop-System halt. Die Programme meiner Wahl sind Amarok, Easytag, Konqueror (Filemanager), Opera, OpenOffice, K3b, Xine, KMPlayer, Licq. Für manches benutze ich die Konsole und für manches notfalls auch WinXP in Vmware. Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden und benutze Windows gar nicht mehr, ausser für Spiele. Das ganze habe ich mir allerdings auch hart erarbeitet, mich umgewöhnt und immer wieder (auch doofe) Fragen gestellt. Damit konnte ich nach und nach alle Probleme lösen (danke Forum!). 

Alles in allem ist zu Gentoo zu sagen, dass es eine tolle "Distri" ist, wenn Du bereit bist dazuzulernen und evtl. etliche Hürden bei der Installation in Kauf zu nehmen. Dann aber wirst Du wohl nichts besseres im Sinne von erweiterbarer finden. Suchst Du ein "Out-of the-box"-Erlebnis ist gentoo gar nichts für Dich, da kann ich eher Kanotix empfehlen, das hat tolle Software integriert und vor allem Video/Audio-Codecs dabei. Bei einem Kumpel von mir läuft das wunderbar.

An einem Punkt gebe ich Dir recht: Wenn man versucht mp3s als AudioCD zu brennen und schlicht die codecs fehlen, ist das super-abschreckend. 

Just my 2 Cent, Marcus

----------

## Shapeshifter

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei Gentoo über win32codecs und xvid per USE Flag einfach zu konfigurieren.
> 
> 

 

Was ist damit gemeint? Ich wäre nun dabei, die useflags zu bestimmen, und bin so oder so etwas ratlos. Hab nun einfach nur "-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe" aber was wäre nun noch empfehlenswert?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Shapeshifter wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> Bei Gentoo über win32codecs und xvid per USE Flag einfach zu konfigurieren.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Das sind keine UseFlags, sondern CFLAGS.

CFLAGS in /etc/make.conf

UseFlags über Portage selbst: emerge mplayer -pv gibt sie dir aus.

Tobi

----------

## franzf

 *Shapeshifter wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> Bei Gentoo über win32codecs und xvid per USE Flag einfach zu konfigurieren.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Das sind die CFLAGS. Die sagen dem Compiler welche Optimierungen (und so)  er ins Binary "bauen" soll (also z.B. athlon, O2, ...).

USE-Flags sind ne Gentoo-Spezialität. Mit denen kannst du in einzelne Programme Zusatzfunktionen einbauen. Z.B. mit 

```
USE="mad win32codecs asf" emerge xine-lib
```

 sagst du portage er soll xine-lib mit Unterstützung für mp3 (->mad), win32codecs (->...) und asf / wmv (->asf) compilieren.

Hilfreich ist hier sicherlich mal http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2

Speziell Sektor portage / USE-Flags.

Und wenn du nicht weißt was du mit USE-Flags anfangen sollst, und was die bedeuten, etc...

Vorgehensweise (z.B.)

```
# emerge gentoolkit

# emerge -pv xine-lib

[...]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060630  USE="X a52 aac alsa arts asf dvd esd ffmpeg flac imagemagick ipv6 mad nls opengl oss sdl vcd vidix vorbis win32codecs xv -aalib -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -fbcon -gnome -libcaca -mng -modplug -samba -speex -theora -v4l -xinerama -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 -nvidia -via" 0 kB

# euse -i mad

global use flags (searching: mad)

************************************************************

[+  D ] mad - Adds support for mad (high-quality mp3 decoder library and cli frontend)

local use flags (searching: mad)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

```

Mit emerge -pv nachschauen, was das Programm alles für USE-Flags anbietet. Mit euse -i <USE-Flag nachschauen was es bewirkt  :Wink: 

So easy ist Gentoo  :Razz: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Shapeshifter

Also soll ich jetz bei der installation des systems erst einmal keine speziellen usw flags wählen, und das dann später tun, je nachdem was ich installiere?

----------

## franzf

Für die reine Basis-Installation brauchst du sicher noch nix spezielles an USE-Flags angeben.

Wenn du dann mal Desktops (kde, Gnome, ...) ausprobieren willst kannst du dich (z.B.) hier schauen.

Alles andere ergibt sich emit der Zeit. Du merkst dass dir ein Feature fehlt, schaust dir die USE-Flags zu dem Progg an, setzt einige neu, compilierst und fertig  :Wink: 

Oder du gehst HowTos (auf gentoo.de, Gentoo-wiki.org, ...) durch, um z.B. Automount einzurichten. Da wird dann (meist) explizit gesagt, welche USE-Flags gesetzt werden müssen.

Also für den Anfang wirste nix spezielles brauchen  :Smile:  (um es nochmal zu sagen)

Grüße und noch viel Spaß

Franz

----------

## Shapeshifter

Hab diese feine Sache gefunden, da ich es sinnlos finde, unbedingt alles kompilieren zu müssen:

http://chinstrap.alternating.net/?page_id=4

Aber ist man damit auf dem aktuellen stand, oder sind diese Packete definitiv nur für 2005.1?

----------

## Vortex375

Was hast du denn für nen Rechner? Bei mir war die Basis-Installation immer nach 2 Tagen fertig, natürlich inklusive Kompilierzeiten.

Zugegeben, große Pakete wie kde und so dauern schon bis zu 6 Stunden zum kompilieren, aber sowas lässt man dann halt über Nacht laufen.

----------

## Shapeshifter

Ja, es ist ein athlon 2800 mit 1gb ram, damit komm ich schon ok durch, aber allzu sinnvoll ist diese kompilierei doch nun wirklich nicht, v.a. weil gerade kde wohl tausendfach für i686 mit gleichen flags kompiliert wurde. Prinzipiell blödsinnig, immer alles nochmal kompilieren zu müssen. Dann doch lieber gleich Seti oder sowas  :Wink: 

edit: Noich eine andere Frage, ich habe net.eth1 zum runleve default geadded, oder wie sich das nennt, und nun verschwendet gentoo beim booten unmengen an zeit mit einer sinnlosen dhcp-abfrage. ich benötige nur net.eth2, was auch funktioniert. wie bekomme ich nun net.eth1 wieder da raus?

----------

## pablo_supertux

man rc-update !

----------

## root_tux_linux

Wenns schnell gehen soll mach ne Stage3 installation!

Gentoo'ler steinigt mich jetzt bitte nicht

Wenns schnell und einfach gehen soll nimm Vida Linux (http://desktop.vidalinux.com/).

Vida Linux basiert auf Gentoo... Benutzt glaub sogar die gleichen Mirrors (nicht 100% sicher bin)

Bei Vida Linux ist die Installation extrem einfach weil Anaconda (Redhat Installer) benutzt wird und du dich mit der Maus durchklicken kannst.

Für Portage gibts eine GUI und die Installation ist in ca 20 - 30 Minuten gegessen  :Smile: 

Sobald es installiert ist kannst dus genau wie Gentoo deinen Wünschen anpassen mit CFlag, Useflags etc...

Hatte es mal angetestet so neugierig wie ich war, als es ganz "frisch" geschlüpft ist...

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Shapeshifter wrote:*   

> Ja, es ist ein athlon 2800 mit 1gb ram, damit komm ich schon ok durch, aber allzu sinnvoll ist diese kompilierei doch nun wirklich nicht, v.a. weil gerade kde wohl tausendfach für i686 mit gleichen flags kompiliert wurde. Prinzipiell blödsinnig, immer alles nochmal kompilieren zu müssen. Dann doch lieber gleich Seti oder sowas 
> 
> 

 

Ob die Useflags gleich sind würde ich nicht 100% beschwören  :Smile: 

i686 optimierte Distrubtionen gibts viele... Gentoo kannst du aber an jede Architektur 100% anpassen  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> edit: Noich eine andere Frage, ich habe net.eth1 zum runleve default geadded, oder wie sich das nennt, und nun verschwendet gentoo beim booten unmengen an zeit mit einer sinnlosen dhcp-abfrage. ich benötige nur net.eth2, was auch funktioniert. wie bekomme ich nun net.eth1 wieder da raus?

 

rc-update del eth.net1 default  

rc-update add eth.net2 default

----------

## Freiburg

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Wenns schnell gehen soll mach ne Stage3 installation!
> 
> Gentoo'ler steinigt mich jetzt bitte nicht
> 
> Wenns schnell und einfach gehen soll nimm Vida Linux (http://desktop.vidalinux.com/).
> ...

 

Also zusammengefasst da hat wer Gentoo genommen, nen Installer drauf geklatscht so das jeder es installiert bekommt? Irgendwie wiederspricht es finde ich der Idee von Gentoo das man sich nicht mit dem System beschäftigen muß. Wer sich den "Stress" Packete zu compilieren bzw. sich schlau zu machen was wo geändert wird und was welche Auswirkungen hat nicht geben will, für den gibt es Ubuntu, SuSE etc.. Also ganz oder garnicht...

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also zusammengefasst da hat wer Gentoo genommen, nen Installer drauf geklatscht so das jeder es installiert bekommt? Irgendwie wiederspricht es finde ich der Idee von Gentoo das man sich nicht mit dem System beschäftigen muß. Wer sich den "Stress" Packete zu compilieren bzw. sich schlau zu machen was wo geändert wird und was welche Auswirkungen hat nicht geben will, für den gibt es Ubuntu, SuSE etc.. Also ganz oder garnicht...

 

Exakt...

----------

## Shapeshifter

thx, root_tux_linux.

Ich habe nichts dagegen, mich mit dem System zu beschäftigen, und auch nichts dagegen, dass es lange dauert. Nur die langen Wartezeiten während dem Kompilieren, bei denen ich nun wirklich ncihts lerne, finde ich ziemlich unnötig, v.a. wenn ich das System nach zwei Wochen vielleicht wieder zerschiesse, wegen irgendeiner Dummheit.

----------

## Bitspyer

Hmmmmmm..

Gaim läuft bei mir unter Windows und Gentoo... ohne Probleme, kein Absturz, nix... 

JR MediaCenter??? (mal anschauen *surf*) ARG! Hilfe, ne, winamp reicht, bzw. xmms

Für Parties wird das hier http://www.dsd-jukebox.de/ benutzt. Ist frei und geht super!

Für die Filmverwaltung nutze ich Antp MovieCatalog (unter Gentoo mit wine). gcfilms hat mir leider nicht so zugesagt, wobei eigentlich nur im Verleihmanagement was getan werden müsste....

Ansonsten existieren bei mir Linux und Windows friedlich mit einander, wobei ich versuche, immer mehr Arbeiten nach Linux zu verlagern....

----------

## blice

..kein so richtiges Os..

Ich hab in meinen 20 Jahren Computern (c-16,c+4, cpc464,cpc6128,atari1040,486dx/33 bis p4) auch so ziemlich viele Os'es durchprobiert und angetestet.

Die Frage ist im endeffekt immer, brauche ich dieses oder jenes Os, oder brauche ich diese oder jene Sofware oder brauche ich diese und jene nette spielerei.

Da mir persönlich windows am besten in Erinnerung steht (was waren das noch "gute alte" zeiten mit msdos,cdos highmem und protected-modes) mal mein persönlicher Eindruck.

DOS war okay, C-Dos (aus Russland) war deutlich besser, kannte dieses doch schon "echtes" multitasking (so wie Unix)

Win95 war natürlich gegen Win3.1 for Workgroups weit vorraus, und als dann zum WindowsNt ab Version4 die Oberfläche übernommen wurde, wurde für viele vieles einfacher.

Win98 war um einiges Fehler-unanfälliger (vieeel weniger BlueScreens) als Win95.

Windows2000 war dann die erste "enduser"-lösung die komplett auf DOS verzichtete und dafür die klägliche CMD-schell einführte, dafür war w2k (da basierend auf dem bisherigem NT-Kernel) verdammt stabil. Man konnte sogar alle Tasks inkl. explorer (Windowmanager - nicht IExplorer) killen und windows quasi warmstarten.

Ab Windows XP wurde dann aus dem bis dato "brauchbarem" System ein Oma-Opa-Jeder kann das OS. Fehler Nummer1!

Fehler Nummer 2  ist die aufsplittung in home,pro und server 

Fehler Nummer 3  die Zwangshafte registrierung und updaterei, jedes kleine Pups-Programm wollte ständig ins Netz und daten senden..

über die allgemeine Unsicherheit von Windows brauch ich nix weiter sagen. (Jaja ich weiss, jetzt kommen einige die sagen, man braucht doch nur(!)sp2 [1 std installation] und div patches sowie xp-antispy,spybot,adaware,zonealarm etc etc etc )

Und die diversen Linux-Distries tun sich auch nix besser,

allein wenn ich die letzten 2 jahre beim Zeitschriftenhändler gestöbert habe, dann gabs 10-15 "klon"-distries (kanotix,ubuntu,Run-linux) und regelmäßig kann man sich Suse,Mandrake, Debian, Knoppix  für 10 Euro komplett kaufen..

Alle diese Linux-fertig-pakete haben natürlich Ihre vor- und nachteile (struktur, paketmanagement, aktualität, speed,..)

Dann gibt es natürlich noch Bsd oder LFS (wo auch m.E. gentoo von abstammt) die alle sehr kompliziert sind.

Mit Gentoo habe ich dann ende 04 (2004.3) endlich das gefunden was mir am besten Schmeckt.

Na gut, es gibt immer noch einige Sachen die ich manchmal vermisse (zb Patronenstanderkennung, Druckkopfreinigung) oder wie bei meinem speziellem Mist-drucker die Sequence für das Patronenwechseln (einfach klappe hoch und Patrone fährt raus, geht bei dem leider nicht) .. aber das sind dann meist Sachen die KEIN Linux kann, oder hardwarespezifisch weil ich kein Geld habe mir was besseres zu kaufen..

Nach jetzt fast 2 Jahren mit Gentoo, kann mein Pc immer noch nicht alles aus der GUI was ich gerne hätte, aber ich weiss wie ich das eine oder andre Ziel erreiche. Wenn ich mal nicht weiterweiss, oder mir irgendwas spanisch vorkommt, gibt es dokus ohne Ende im Netz, die sich auch mal schnell mit links aus nem zerschrottetem system aufrufen lassen.

Ich habe sogar meine Frau (die eigentlich nur Klick-klick-haken passtscho kennt) soweit, daß mein Gentoo mal eben 3 Wochen durchläuft ohne daß Sie in Windows fahren muss.

Nach einiger Zeit mit Linux gewöhnt man sich schnell daran filme mit mplayer aus nem xterm  zu gucken, man gewöhnt sich daran daß man mit bash und auto-complete schneller durch verzeichnisse zappt. man gewöhnt sich daran, daß MC der einfachste und m.E. beste Dateimanager ist.

Ich nutze mein System als normalen Home-PC, d.h. mp3, karaoke, filme, dvds, brennen, surfen, texten etc etc

Hier mal ne auflistung, was ich womit mache.

ICQ/Yabba: kopete (hab gaim und licq auch probiert, aber viele kleine ungereimtheiten)

brennen: k3b,tovid 

videos: dvd::rip, ffmpeg, tovid

mp3: 98% xmms, 1% Juk, 1% tagedit

karaoke: timidity in konsole mit riesen-schrift  :Smile: 

surfen: bisher firefox, seit neustem Opera (etliches schneller)

mail: thunderbird

grfx: blender, gimp, inkscape (irfanview und PS6 mit Wine) 

dateimanagement: mc in xterm

drucken: cups und gimp-print

scannen: xsane

tipseln:kate 

office: ooo calc und ooo write (auch wenn da noch ein bisserl kompatibilität zu Ms-office fehlt)

P2P: azureus (torrent) und amule (ed2k) 

und dann noch apache mit php,gd und mysql.. mehr braucht ein durchschnittsuser nicht

ahja spiele: lbreakout2, und "Bejeweled" und "BigMoney" http://www.popcap.com/index.php  mit Wine

----------

## Freiburg

zum Drucken, wenn du einen HP hast nimm mal den hplip der kann den Druckerstand anzeigen...

----------

## blice

nee Hp ist zu teuer  :Smile: 

Ich hab nen Epson C46, der kostete 39, Patronen kosten 10stck (4C+6BW) 11,80

----------

## schachti

Vielleicht als kleine Anregung an den OP: Es ist verstaendlich, dass es gewisse Sachen gibt, die bei den gaengigen Linux-Tools nicht so funktionieren, wie Du es Dir vorstellst. Groesstenteils kommt die ganze OpenSource-Software ja aus der Community, das heisst von Leuten, die das in ihrer Freizeit machen (abgesehen von den paar professionellen Entwicklern, die zum Beispiel die Distributoren bezahlen). Da ist es ja nur verstaendlich, dass die Programmierer die Software so programmieren, wie sie selbst sie haben moechten.  :Wink: 

Mein Tipp: Wenn Du an Programm XYZ eine konkrete Kritik hast, einen konkreten Verbesserungsvorschlag etc., wende Dich direkt an den Entwickler, und schildere ihm in klaren, deutlichen, freundlichen Worten, was Deiner Meinung nach noch verbessert werden koennte. Viele Entwickler sind dankbar fuer Kritik, solange sie freundlich und konstruktiv vorgetragen wird.

----------

## Shapeshifter

Ja, vielleicht werde ich das tun beim einen oder anderen Programm. Prinzipiell finde ich es eine gute Sache, wenn ein Stück Software in breitem Stil angepasst werden kann, denn es wäre schliesslich schön, wenn für jeden Geschmack die besten Dinge aus einem Programm genommen werden könnten. Dagegen steht die Philosophie, dass ein Programm halt "dafür und nur dafür" gemacht ist, doch hätte ich für meinen Teil nichts dagegen, 100 unnötige Features in meinem Programm zu haben, wenn ich 7 davon regelmässig nutze. Ungefähr das habe ich ja als Opera user. Ich benutze den mailclient nicht, den torrent client nicht, den irc client nicht, aber ich finde es gut, dass die features für leute zur verfügung stehen, die soie gerne im browser hätten. Die firefox philosophie mit den ganzen extensions ist auch gut.

Aber BTT:

Ich hab es nun hingekriegt Gentoo zu installieren, ebenfalls kdm/kde und nun, nach 3 Stunden Arbeit auch die ati-drivers für meine 9600 pro  :Smile:  *zufriedensei (Zuerst wollte fglrx nicht modproben, nacher hatte ich den mesa-fehler)

Atm emerge ich den gconf-editor, und mache mich daran Xgl/Compiz zu installieren. SOllte das alles klappen werde ich mal schauen wie es mit der dual head kompatibilität von Xgl aussieht. Ich habe mich noch nicht informiert, aber ich habe im Hinterkopf, dass man doch zwei Bildschirme als sepparate Desktops verwenden kann, bei denen das herumschieben von Fenstern nicht möglich ist. Dies wäre gar keine so schlechte Sache, denn so könnte ich auf dem Primärbildschirm Xgl haben, und auf dem Sekundärbildschirm ein normales X ohne Cube. Fenster verschieben oder ganz expanden brauche ich sowieso nie...

Jedenfalls danke soweit für eure Tips und Hilfe  :Wink: 

edit: Für die die's interessiert: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL/MultiHeads ist ziemlich genau das, was ich meine...

----------

## hoschi

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Wenns schnell gehen soll mach ne Stage3 installation!
> 
> Gentoo'ler steinigt mich jetzt bitte nicht
> 
> Wenns schnell und einfach gehen soll nimm Vida Linux (http://desktop.vidalinux.com/).
> ...

 

Sag das den Noobs die die Gentoo-LiveCD runterladen, die Doku mit keinem Blick wuerdigen, feststellen dass die CD leider X11 defaultmaessig aufruft, danach muss man nur noch eine Warnung beim Start des Installers wegklicken (die Warnung die Noobs vor dem Installer warnt, und zur manuellen Installation aufruft)...Mahlzeit  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Freiburg

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Freiburg wrote:*    *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Wenns schnell gehen soll mach ne Stage3 installation!
> 
> Gentoo'ler steinigt mich jetzt bitte nicht
> 
> Wenns schnell und einfach gehen soll nimm Vida Linux (http://desktop.vidalinux.com/).
> ...

 

Solange die nicht hier auftauchen und zum 768.000 male eine Frage stellen die in der Anleitung beantwortet wird  :Wink: Last edited by Freiburg on Wed Jul 05, 2006 7:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hoschi

Irgendwas ging bei dem Quote irgendwie schief. Schonmal in die Anleitung geguckt?

man phpBB  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Freiburg

Upps verschachtelte Kommentare, das kann mein Automat net  :Wink: 

----------

## Shapeshifter

Also, nur so als kleines update. Ich hab gentoo installiert, hatte erst probleme, die ati-drivers überhaupt zu installieren, dann probleme modprobe fglrx auszuführen, und dann noch die bekannten vesa-probleme. Konnte alles, teils auch dank des forums lösen, und hab nun ein laufendes Gentoo mit Xgl und Kde. Tolle Sache. Ich verwende atm Kopete und Amarok für Chat und Musik. Kaffeine scheint auch in Ordnung zu sein.

Was mir wieder aufgefallen ist, ist dass die neue Umgebung wirklichsehr anstrengt! Es ist zwar alles geil 3D und cool usw. aber da wirklich _alles_ ein wenig anders läuft als unter Windows, geht es an die nerven. Atm benutze ich gerade wieder Windows um mich etwas "auszuruhen"  :Wink:  Ich werde mich aber mit der Zeit weiter in Gentoo einarbeiten.

@root_tux_linux:

Trillian startet tatsächlich ohne Probleme, aber unter Xgl gibts leider das Problem, dass die contact list unrestorable verschwindet, und rechtsclick aufs taskleistensymbol in einem flackernden pop-up menu endet. Schade, aber kopete tut seine Arbeite soweit eigentlich ganz gut.

Sehr nervig finde ich, dass kwin unter Compiz nicht läuft. Das trübt das Äussere ziemlich stark. Ich bin gespannt, womit plasma aufwarten wird. Nun, mit der Zeit werde ich mich wohl gut an die neue Umgebung gewöhnen, mal sehen, wie weit es Xgl/Compiz noch zur Reife haben, den atm gibt es leider viele Dinge, die noch rucklig sind oder nerven (resize-ruckeln, kwin-inkompatibilität, mesa statt cpu, usw...).

Insofern, danke für eure Tips, und auf bald,

Shapeshifter

----------

## schachti

 *Shapeshifter wrote:*   

> Was mir wieder aufgefallen ist, ist dass die neue Umgebung wirklichsehr anstrengt! Es ist zwar alles geil 3D und cool usw. aber da wirklich _alles_ ein wenig anders läuft als unter Windows, geht es an die nerven.

 

Das Ziel von Linux ist nicht, Windows nachzubauen und ein Windows-Ersatz zu sein - Du solltest Dir wirklich mal Linux ist nicht Windows durchlesen (der Link wurde zu Beginn bereits gepostet).

----------

## Shapeshifter

Das war nicht als Nachteil gemeint, und ich prangere nicht an, dass alles anders ist. Es ist einfach anstrengend, sich an die vielen Dinge zu gewöhnen. Trotzdem sind viele davon besser, ohne Zweifel...

----------

